# I'm getting glasses



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

One thing I learned during a barrage of testing over the past couple month, is that I need glasses.  

Was quite an interesting visit to the optometrist, and a day I'll never forget. 

I've always had really good vision. Of my immediate family of 7 with my brothers and sisters, I've been the only one not to need glasses for a long time. Out of my own family of 3 kids and my wife, I'm the only one who didn't need glasses as well. 

Besides some other problems, I've had really bad headaches, and they were almost always on the right side of my head. So, one of the tests was to get my eyes checked. Thought it had been about a year, but turns out it was almost 3 years ago. I can see really good (Or so I thought) so I didn't think much about it. 

I was reading the eye chart, first with my left eye. Could read really far down the list like usual, as well as really small paragraphs. Switch to right eye and whoa... Must be something in my eye. Blink a couple of times.. nope, still can't read it. (I'm looking at the second row from the top of the eye chart at this point)

I ask her if she has any saline or something, because I think I've got goop in my eye or something. She instead flicks a couple lenses and says, "how about this?" WOW, I can read it! 

I know it's not a big deal and pretty common place, but for some reason this event just made such a big impact on me. It just totally blew me away that my right eye was that blurry and I hadn't noticed. It was such a funny experience to think I had something stuck in my eye, and then a little flick of the lens made it clear. Reminded me of an old Little House on the Prairie episode I saw as a kid. 

Anyways, glasses are ordered and I can't wait to get them and get rid of the headaches. For the past few days, I find myself every couple hours closing my right eye, then left, then right still in disbelief of the difference I never noticed. 

Truth be told, I've always wanted to wear glasses. As proof, *refer to this post from 2003*! 

I'll post pics when they finally come in. They are sort of ordered. I've picked them out, have gotten fitted and measured, but I'm waiting until Thursday to pay for them. My local optometrist at the grocery store Zehr's is having a half off sale on Thursday.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Got my first pair at seven. My myopia has actually improved in the last 15 years or so, but my farsightedness has now got so bad that I gave up contacts last year. Packing the Coke bottles around full-time now.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I bought glasses last year for reading and computer work, but the eyes have improved to the point where i don't need them again. And damn, these are cool glasses!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I can see clearly now, the rain has gone… :clap:


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I just went the opposite route, after 20 years of glasses, I finally got laser eye surgery a couple weeks ago. So glad to finally be free of them.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kazak said:


> Got my first pair at seven. My myopia has actually improved in the last 15 years or so, but my farsightedness has now got so bad that I gave up contacts last year. Packing the Coke bottles around full-time now.


I have been wearing glasses since the age of 8. Luckily, the "Coke bottle" glasses are a thing of the past, with high-impact thin plastic lenses are worn now.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Paul82 said:


> I just went the opposite route, after 20 years of glasses, I finally got laser eye surgery a couple weeks ago. So glad to finally be free of them.


yup. I went to Bochner eye institute last april, best thing I ever did for my eyes, I now have 20/10 vision.

I kin spot conservatives a mile down the road now.

glad you found the problem ehMax.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I got my first pair of glasses when I was four years old, some 63 years ago. (Astigmatism) The last three visits to the optometrist (every three years) has seen no change in my vision which the doc tells me is 20/15 wearing my glasses. (My grandson just got glasses at age 3 and one half), Unlike some others, I have no issues with wearing glasses and have heard far too many horror stories about laser surgery's repercussions as one ages late in life to scare me away from it entirely. (Two friends are dealing with vision loss due to laser work now that they are in their late seventies.)


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm going farsighted and now I have three pairs of reading glasses (work, computer desk at home, coat pocket for when I'm out & about). Over the past few years I've finally come to understand why I hear some people say _"my arms aren't long enough!"_ My eyes aren't as bad as some peoples' I suppose, and my prescription is fairly weak, but it's still somewhat irksome. Not sure if laser surgery works for presbyopia but I wouldn't have it done if you paid me.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> I got my first pair of glasses when I was four years old, some 63 years ago. (Astigmatism) The last three visits to the optometrist (every three years) has seen no change in my vision which the doc tells me is 20/15 wearing my glasses. (My grandson just got glasses at age 3 and one half), Unlike some others, I have no issues with wearing glasses and have heard far too many horror stories about laser surgery's repercussions as one ages late in life to scare me away from it entirely. (Two friends are dealing with vision loss due to laser work now that they are in their late seventies.)


if you know a couple people that could make you nervous about doing the procedure.

One thing I learned though is it makes a big difference where you go. People often cite the great reputation of certain places they get laser eye surgery, and perhaps they do have high success rates, but I went to what I found to be the top place, they are not just laser eye specialists, they are a full eye surgery center with top doctors. Laser surgery is a small part of their eye care. And it was one of their top surgeons who actually performed the surgery. Some people disagreed with me on this and felt that going to the "500 an eye" place with a great reputation was fine.

But you're right, your eyes are important and I would never suggest laser eye to anyone without cautioning them to research heavily before hand. My grandfather made it to 80 with laser eye surgery with zero problems (he often remarked he'd wished it existed decades ago), and my father enjoyed it until he was 69, until I just finished driving him up for cataract surgery. 

No surgery is without it's risks, and having a really good eye doctor with informed facts can help either make an informed choice, or talk you out of it if there are rick factors. Too many 'reputable places' perform the surgery when they likely shouldn't.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

As a person who wears glasses and has asked my uncle who is a optometrist in Toronto, he has told me on numerous occasions do not get laser eye surgery. I need my glasses for seeing far away, but over the years the more comfortable I get with them I now use them all day even to read books though I don't need them to read. He has told me that unless I want to have to put on my glasses to turn over and see the clock radio time beside my bed by my mid forties stay away from surgery. Make sure you consult a good independant optometrist before you decide on laser surgery or except you wear glasses. He told me my near sight will actually improve and I should be able to sit at my desk and not wear glasses.

I am just so use to them on I even forget that I am wearing them sometimes as I found the numerous times I walked into the shower with them on.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

that's crazy. I'm 46 and I see my clock at night just fine.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

he put it to me this way. You need glasses to see distance which is when you are driving, maybe at the movies, or maybe even watching tv. How many hours per day do you do that? I said maybe 2 hours a day. He then replied do you want to have surgery just to fix something that affects you for only 2 hours a day now and then hinder you later in life all the time. It's nonsense he says.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> As a person who wears glasses and has asked my uncle who is a optometrist in Toronto, he has told me on numerous occasions do not get laser eye surgery.


My uncle who installs wood flooring has told me never to get wall-to-wall carpet!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Macfury said:


> My uncle who installs wood flooring has told me never to get wall-to-wall carpet!


LOL. But I think he has my best interest at heart and that I have never paid for my tests or glasses over the years. So if people want to go ahead and do it based on some commercial from a women who says she is client herself then go ahead. But eyeballs don't grow back.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> LOL. But I think he has my best interest at heart and that I have never paid for my tests or glasses over the years. So if people want to go ahead and do it based on some commercial from a women who says she is client herself then go ahead. But eyeballs don't grow back.


I couldn't resist. I think your uncle makes sense.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I've had glasses since I was 11. Had no idea my eyes were getting worse, except that my teacher at the time used to a) write up a daily morning math quiz on the chalk board, and b) liked to rotate students around the class room, so once I moved to the back of the room my quiz scores dropped pretty dramatically.

Up until a couple of months ago, I didn't have to wear them all the time--just while driving, and while watching a movie or TV. However, I went about 5 years without visiting the eye doctor, and when I finally went to see one again (because, of all things, I had a groupon), my eyes had worsened by a full diopter. (I could tell they were getting worse, but I didn't realize how much worse.) I now wear my glasses all the time. 

The things I'm still getting used to are: 
1) Instant fog when moving from a cold environment to a warm one.
2) Getting blinded by steam while cooking or baking or even opening the dishwasher before everything is fully dried.
3) Eating while wearing glasses. Never used to, and somehow it feels funny.
4) Not being able to read and watch TV simultaneously. While I can read with my glasses on, it feels awkward. Watching TV, however, is more comfortable with my glasses on. Trying to do both at once is consequently very awkward... I keep taking my glasses on and off. 

I'm mildly considering laser (though I believe I need to give my prescription time to stabilize first) for reasons of sheer vanity. Biggest hesitation, however, is that I do not want to risk needing reading glasses.... given the amount of reading I do, that would be the bigger hassle.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Had perfect sight for 45 years. I had to get glasses a couple of years ago and had to go straight to progressives, i.e. I have to wear them all the time. 

In addition to some of the downsides Sonal mentions the thing I hate most about having to wear glasses is that it is almost impossible to keep the damn things clean for any longer than what seems a few hours. It pisses me off having to forever be cleaning them...


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I had the same thing happen to me. Didn't get galsses till i started driving a lot for work and got a lot of headaches. I had LASIK a few years ago though and loved it esp since i play a lot of sports


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I've been wearing glasses since I was in grade 2 (I'm now 26). I don't remember a life without glasses. I'm near-sightened and even then fairly blind without corrective lenses. Like some before me in this thread, I'll be undergoing corrective eye surgery in 2012 at some point.

@groovetube - How did you find the experience at the institute you chose?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

So should we start calling this forum eyeMac?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Lars, great. I know quite a few people who've had the surgery, some for many years, ranging in age from 20s to late 70s, every one of them said it was the best thing ever. Hands down.

However, that said, it isn't without risks, and that should be well considered.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

screature said:


> In addition to some of the downsides Sonal mentions the thing I hate most about having to wear glasses is that it is almost impossible keep the damn things clean for any longer than what seems a few hours. It pisses me off having to forever be cleaning them...


Yeah, I never worried about keeping them clean when I was only wearing them occasionally.... but now that I wear them all the time, dirty glasses bother me a lot more.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

well i've worn glasses and contacts since grade 8 and I didn't mind them.

until this past year when I started having deeper issues with far sightedness ie. I'm having a hard time seeing stuff up close.

Turning 40 in a few months doesn't bug me, but I can NOT get used to not seeing stuff up close.

it's driving me nuts. bonkers.

it's the first time i've considered eye surgery, but i think i'm screwed b/c of an astigmatism.

grrr!!

i really noticed when hunting a few weeks ago. headaches after constantly looking through my scope then around. my eyes were having to refocus non-stop.

minor in the grand scheme of life, but a problem nonetheless.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I updated my glasses last winter (man, do I hate bifocals...). Need to get another pair for driving, maybe some prescriptions shades. I've been thinking of ordering from Zenni Optical (direct from China or somewhere, ridiculously cheap prices compared to the optometrist). Anyone used 'em?

Still trying to figure out my prescription - to order the right ones... they do eyeglasses prescriptions a bit differently here, it seems...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> I updated my glasses last winter (man, do I hate bifocals...). Need to get another pair for driving, maybe some prescriptions shades. I've been thinking of ordering from Zenni Optical (direct from China or somewhere, ridiculously cheap prices compared to the optometrist). Anyone used 'em?
> 
> Still trying to figure out my prescription - to order the right ones... they do eyeglasses prescriptions a bit differently here, it seems...


CM, I ordered a pair of specs from Zenni, just to see what I got. I am totally pleased with them. Non tinted progressive bifoculs, total price $53 shipped right to my mailbox in eight days from order and they are as good as any pair I ever paid $600 for in the past. the frames were about $17, the PAIR of lenses $23 and the shipping along with two pair of clip on shades made up the total. LensCrafters and their like with $300 lenses and $400 frames can go to hell in future. beejacon


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> I have been wearing glasses since the age of 8. Luckily, the "Coke bottle" glasses are a thing of the past, with high-impact thin plastic lenses are worn now.


At -8.0 and -8.5, mine would still hold beverages safely. They do that lovely face-shrinking thing, where people looking straight at me can see my ears twice.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ottawaman said:


> So should we start calling this forum eyeMac?


:lmao::clap::lmao: Good one, O-man. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kazak said:


> At -8.0 and -8.5, mine would still hold beverages safely. They do that lovely face-shrinking thing, where people looking straight at me can see my ears twice.


Well, without my glasses, the world is a blur. Thus, whatever size lense helps me to see, that is fine with me. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Dr.G. said:


> Well, without my glasses, the world is a blur. Thus, whatever size lense helps me to see, that is fine with me. Paix, mon ami.


Yes, for me too. I've been wearing glasses since I was five, and that will be 67 years ago come next month!! 
I've been through all the technical and fashion 'changes' - from heavy glass and plastic frames, to the new plastics and light-weight metal frames, and for the past several years, progressive bifocals.
A constant 'bummer' for me when wearing glasses - the way eyebrows and eyelashes tend to put a smear across the top of the lenses!! 
From morning till night, couldn't do wothout them though, and after so many years, they truly are my trusted friends!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

johnp said:


> Yes, for me too. I've been wearing glasses since I was five, and that will be 67 years ago come next month!!
> I've been through all the technical and fashion 'changes' - from heavy glass and plastic frames, to the new plastics and light-weight metal frames, and for the past several years, progressive bifocals.
> A constant 'bummer' for me when wearing glasses - the way eyebrows and eyelashes tend to put a smear across the top of the lenses!!
> From morning till night, couldn't do wothout them though, and after so many years, they truly are my trusted friends!!


I am up to a tri-focal lense in one eye, due to cataract in that eye ....... which later had a detached retina. The other eye is now developing a cataract. Such is Life of an aging person ........... although not up to your age yet. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Dr.G. said:


> I am up to a tri-focal lense in one eye, due to cataract in that eye ....... which later had a detached retina. The other eye is now developing a cataract. Such is Life of an aging person ........... although not up to your age yet. Paix, mon ami.


So far no cataracts (a candidate for such some time I suspect), but have had a couple of minor retinal detachments. Rather scary!! but thankfully, one healed (and sealed) on it's own, and the other was sealed with a little laser surgery. No real blips since each. But have eyes checked very regularly (photos, field tests, vision, and etc.).

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

johnp said:


> So far no cataracts (a candidate for such some time I suspect), but have had a couple of minor retinal detachments. Rather scary!! but thankfully, one healed (and sealed) on it's own, and the other was sealed with a little laser surgery. No real blips since each. But have eyes checked very regularly (photos, field tests, vision, and etc.).
> 
> Cheers!


Had my detached retina done the old fashioned way about 15 years ago next week. Would be different if it happened today .............. at least I would not have to go to Halifax to have the surgery done.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

keebler27 said:


> well i've worn glasses and contacts since grade 8 and I didn't mind them.
> 
> until this past year when I started having deeper issues with far sightedness ie. I'm having a hard time seeing stuff up close.
> 
> ...


The astigmatism isn't your only issue - presbyopia, which is the diminished ability to focus on near objects that most of us start to suffer from as we age, isn't fixed with laser surgery.

I'm shortsighted - I need glasses for driving, TV, shopping, movies etc. I've had glasses since I was 13, though didn't wear them all through high school by moving closer to the blackboard! By around age 27 or so, it was a requirement on my driver's license. I still don't wear them in the house, except when I'm vacuuming and need to see the dust bunnies well.  I don't wear them while working at the computer and cannot see a darn thing if I try to read with my glasses on. I'm lucky - at 53, I can still read without glasses, though I'm not sure for how much longer. I'm noticing things like threading a needle are getting more difficult, so bifocals may be in my future.

Through my 30s and into my 40s I wore contacts, but I got to the point where I couldn't see the computer monitor with them on, which meant I either had to remove them, or put on reading glasses...which seemed ludicrous (correcting the correction) or consider bifocal contacts or wearing one contact for distance and one for reading (or none at all in one eye) and I decided that it was just a whole lot easier to wear glasses for distance and ditch the contacts. Occasionally I consider bifocal contacts, but so far haven't bothered.

I've considered laser surgery, but am just not willing to take the small risk that something might go wrong. Plus - then I'd almost definitely need reading glasses.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I have two pairs of reading glasses, A pair of bifocals and a pair of farsighted glasses,
Most of the time I avoid wearing them for as long as I can,
But I'll cave for playing games on my iPhone,
That's when I'll pull out my cheapy 1.5x four dollar dollar store glasses.

Have fun Mr. Mayor, You are going to either love glasses or hate them,
Either way, It's really just a matter of getting used to looking through those holes on your head.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

All I can really speak to is for myself it was definitely the right decision, but I can definitely understand why some people would choose not to do it, as it is certainly not right for everyone. 

For myself going from not being able to see much of anything farther than my hand in front of my face to being able to see better than 20/20 has been well worth it. I would also recommend that people stay away from the less reputable places that advertise only $500 per eye, as my doctor friend advised me about one such place... they're like the McDonalds of laser eye surgery... In the end it really is something you've gotta do your homework on before making the decision.


----------



## spudmac (Aug 23, 2002)

Kazak said:


> At -8.0 and -8.5, mine would still hold beverages safely. They do that lovely face-shrinking thing, where people looking straight at me can see my ears twice.


Too funny... that's mine as well. My left eye is the -8.5 and the right is -8. Been wearing glasses since I was 8 - over 36 years ago. I joke that my lenses used be the windshield of a '67 Chevy. The glasses of today are waaaay better than the ones available in a small town in 1975 :clap: I got contacts when I turned 18 and in a week I probably wear both an equal amount of time. Welcome to the club Mr. Mayor... now you too can look "cool"!


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

spudmac said:


> My left eye is the -8.5 and the right is -8. Been wearing glasses since I was 8 - over 36 years ago. I joke that my lenses used be the windshield of a '67 Chevy. The glasses of today are waaaay better than the ones available in a small town in 1975.


My left eye's weaker, too. I remember in high school PE, I had to be careful not to turn my head too fast, or the glasses would go flying.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

About 10 years ago, I experienced the same things as our Mayor. Headaches at the end of the day, and the realization that I needed longer arms to read. My right eye is the slacker, but my distance vision is 20/10 or better (some charts have it at 20/8.5). I just went for a new eye test, and my prescription changed, so I ordered a pair from Clearly Contacts.ca, and they came in less than 48 hours! I'm going to get a new pair (or 2) of Clic glasses, because then I won't mislay them when I take them off. I've been using Clics for the past four years, and really like them.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm ready to take the plunge with Zenni - but I'm not clear on what is the "distance prescription". Here's what my local optometrist gave me (translated from Spanish). Anyone know how this works out?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> I'm ready to take the plunge with Zenni - but I'm not clear on what is the "distance prescription". Here's what my local optometrist gave me (translated from Spanish). Anyone know how this works out?


CM, here is a look at my actual order with Zenni. The PD or pupillary distance is the distance in mm between the centres of your pupils. Mine was 63 as you can see. My optometrist just held up a gauge to my eyes and took it manually. Hope that helps.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> CM, here is a look at my actual order with Zenni. The PD or pupillary distance is the distance in mm between the centres of your pupils. Mine was 63


Don, that's the bit that has me puzzled. Why does my prescription have two PD numbers?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That is a bit of a mystery Mark, I didn't notice that, but I bet if you got your wife to measure the distance between your pupil centres across the bridge of your nose while wearing glasses, it would be 61 mm or damn close in your case.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> Don, that's the bit that has me puzzled. Why does my prescription have two PD numbers?


Add the two numbers together to get the PD distance. (There was something about this on clearlycontacts.ca... one sec and I will post it.)

Here--I picked a random frame, but if you scroll down a bit to step 2 it says that if your PD is 2 numbers, add them together.
Nike 7005 Black Eyeglasses | Lowest Price Guaranteed & FREE Shipping Both Ways

Even if you aren't ordering from there, they have good information about how to measure and read your prescription, and fit your frames.

EDIT TO ADD: Looking at your numbers, it wouldn't make sense to add them... sorry, false alarm. But as SINC says, you can measure that yourself. My prescription doesn't even have a PD written.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Officially order my glasses tomorrow morning! 

My first pair I'm getting at the actual optometrist. I may get a spare pair from clearlycontacts.ca. A friend told me if you follow them on Facebook, they often have deals on your first pair for practically nothing.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Sonal, thanks for the info. I did a bit of searching, and found this:



> Sometimes a prescription has two numbers, written such as PD 65/62, usually written on a bi-focal prescriptions. This means that 65 is your distance vision PD, and the one to be entered on our forms. And 62 is the reading or near vision PD, the one to be used only if you are ordering plain reading glasses only.
> 
> Occasionally, a PD can be written as for example 32/34.5, which are the measurements from the center of the nose to either eye, and your PD is the sum of the two, 32+34.5=66.5. You would simply enter this in a PD field as 66 or 67, when you are ordering your glasses online, the .5 decimal point is not critical.


(GlassesPoint.com.au)


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Officially order my glasses tomorrow morning!
> 
> My first pair I'm getting at the actual optometrist. I may get a spare pair from clearlycontacts.ca. A friend told me if you follow them on Facebook, they often have deals on your first pair for practically nothing.


That's where I got my spare pair from, and it's true, they have LOTS of deals all the time. 

If you get a comfortable and well-fitting pair from the optometrist, there are numbers on the inner handle that can help you select a pair of well-fitting frames online. (And you will be shocked at the price difference.)


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Paul82 said:


> All I can really speak to is for myself it was definitely the right decision, but I can definitely understand why some people would choose not to do it, as it is certainly not right for everyone.
> 
> For myself going from not being able to see much of anything farther than my hand in front of my face to being able to see better than 20/20 has been well worth it. I would also recommend that people stay away from the less reputable places that advertise only $500 per eye, as my doctor friend advised me about one such place... they're like the McDonalds of laser eye surgery... In the end it really is something you've gotta do your homework on before making the decision.


agreed. I've had people tell me such and such a place was a reputable place, but didn't really do any real research. There's a difference between assuming laser eye surgery is totally safe, and being smart about it.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Sonal said:


> That's where I got my spare pair from, and it's true, they have LOTS of deals all the time.
> 
> If you get a comfortable and well-fitting pair from the optometrist, there are numbers on the inner handle that can help you select a pair of well-fitting frames online. (And you will be shocked at the price difference.)


The optometrist just took my PD measurements as well. I had to look into a little box and stare at a green light for a bit. 

Pretty good deal at the Zehr's grocery store optometrist for my first pair with 50% off. When I get those, if they fit good, will look at the numbers inside as you suggested. 

Did I mention I was excited to get my glasses?


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

My case is a little different. I have progressives, and the entire range of power from top to bottom, is all for reading. I do not need glasses for normal vision, only for reading. If so, why progressive?

Well, when I read a laptop screen, it is around 2 feet away from my eyes (with the laptop on my lap or on a desk), but when I am reading a book or a wine-bottle or a business card or my iPhone, the reading surface is much closer to my eye, say a foot or so thereabouts.

So, I need progressives, just for reading. 

And yes, it is a bitch to keep them clean because hey mysteriously seem to develop smudges. Also, I second the posted who mentioned eyelashes and eyebrows - my eyelashes keep smudging the glasses all the time.

I just hang the glasses around my neck when I am not reading. Yeah, I know it does not look cool, but hey, I have stopped caring about looking cool in preference for convenience.

The one thing I hate about progessives - I have to keep nodding my head up and down to find that exact thin line where the words are in perfect focus. The slightest move of my head and I lose the focus and have to start slowly nodding again to find that spot. Very irritating indeed.

Cheers


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

tilt said:


> My case is a little different. I have progressives, and the entire range of power from top to bottom, is all for reading. I do not need glasses for normal vision, only for reading. If so, why progressive?
> 
> Well, when I read a laptop screen, it is around 2 feet away from my eyes (with the laptop on my lap or on a desk), but when I am reading a book or a wine-bottle or a business card or my iPhone, the reading surface is much closer to my eye, say a foot or so thereabouts.
> 
> ...


I hear ya....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

tilt said:


> And yes, it is a bitch to keep them clean because hey mysteriously seem to develop smudges. Also, I second the posted who mentioned eyelashes and eyebrows - my eyelashes keep smudging the glasses all the time.


Enough people have mentioned this that I should provide you all with the solution. An optometrist in Fort McMurray back in the mid eighties solved this very same issue for me. The problem is that your glasses are not adjusted properly. You can do this yourself, or you can ask someone at an eyewear shop to help you. Pinch in the two nose rest pads to bring them slightly closer together and at the same time bend the legs at the bend for your ears up just a bit as well. The goal is to move the frame outwards just a bit to clear the eyebrows, thus the need to bend the legs hooked end up a bit.

Go carefully and only a tiny bit at a time if you do this yourself, then test the position on your face by feeing the space between your eyebrow and your frame with your finger. When you can feel space between the two (and it doesn't take much) the frames will be clear of the eyebrows and the natural oil of your skin the lenses pick up that makes that smudge.

I haven't had that problem since and have adjusted dozens of pair of my own glasses using this method. Just remember they are fragile and you may have to work at it several times to get it right, but once you do, bye-bye smears. You will also find that when they are moved outward that little bit, it eliminates the constant moving up and down of your head to keep the bifocals, progressive or not in focus.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ehMax said:


> The optometrist just took my PD measurements as well. I had to look into a little box and stare at a green light for a bit.
> 
> Pretty good deal at the Zehr's grocery store optometrist for my first pair with 50% off. When I get those, if they fit good, will look at the numbers inside as you suggested.
> 
> Did I mention I was excited to get my glasses?


Just came from ordering my glasses. 

I asked the person at the counter what my PD measurement was. They wouldn't give it to me.  They said and I quote, "That is my measurement and I won't give that out. If you want it, it will cost you $75.00."  Bloody h***. The measurement took all but 30 seconds to take! I'll just do the measurement on my own. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

D'oh... Just realized my PD is actually on my prescription.  It's 66


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Just came from ordering my glasses.
> 
> I asked the person at the counter what my PD measurement was. They wouldn't give it to me.  They said and I quote, "That is my measurement and I won't give that out. If you want it, it will cost you $75.00."  Bloody h***. The measurement took all but 30 seconds to take! I'll just do the measurement on my own.
> 
> ...


That is because they want to hold your hostage so you pay pay hundreds of dollars for your specs. (That number is a dead giveaway to them that you intend to order online for under $100 a pair.)


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Heh. My eye doctor (or the staff, anyway) didn't actually give me a copy of my prescription until I asked for one. I'm sure they 'forgot'. (His office is part of an eyeglass frames shop.)

Still, I liked him... first eye doctor to notice that my eyes have a very slight tendency to drift (I see double a lot--in fact, I can do it at will) and also what can be done about it (not much, and it's better to do nothing as long as possible.)


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

I have 5 pairs of glasses from Zenni and 5 pairs from Costal Contacts. 2 pairs of reading glasses, 1 computer, 1 pair of Sunglasses, and 6 pairs of distance vision glasses and I have yet to spend more then $250. The glasses from Zenni were all cheap frames 6.99-12 and the Glasses from Costal were more expensive but they also give away glasses sometimes. The Costal frames are much better quality but then I didn't order any of the more expensive frames from Zenni. Now I think it is time to look at progressive so I may have to get some more from Zenni because they have the lowest price on progressive. I started with a pair of cheap frames from Zenni and I was so impressed that I immediately ordered 4 more pairs from Zenni. Then I got a pair from Costal when they were giving free glasses (no upgrades to the lenses) and I liked them even more then the glasses from Zenni so I ordered more when they had a sale.

John


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Sonal said:


> my eyes have a very slight tendency to drift (I see double a lot--in fact, I can do it at will)


Huh? I thought everyone could do that - at will I mean. I certainly can do it at will. All it takes is, stop focussing on whatever you are looking at and voila, double vision!

When you stop focussing, your line of sight from both eyeballs become parallel, so anything closer will appear double. When you focus, you are actually not seeing in parallel, you are actually squinting your eyeballs towards each other.

Example, hold up one finger a couple of inches in front of your nose and try to focus on it. Notice you are squinting. Now, keeping the finger there, focus on the far wall or something like that. Notice you see two fingers instead of one.

I know I am not explaining it properly, but I hope I am able to convey the concept.

Cheers


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I know what you mean, tilt. 

For me, it's easy to do at will, not so easy to stop doing at will. (Particularly if I'm tired.)


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Sonal said:


> For me, it's easy to do at will, not so easy to stop doing at will. (Particularly if I'm tired.)


Oh, that is a bummer. Can anything be done about it or do you just have to live with it?

Cheers


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

If it's not too late I highly recommend this lens

Home

really helps working on the computer as it reduces reflections big time and are supposed to be more durable ( I'm hard on glasses so these are being kept for reading )

Innovation


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

My main glasses I ordered are going to take 3-6 weeks to come in, so on friday I ordered a pair that were on sale at *ClearlyContacts.ca*. With their promotions, they had a clearance set, plus 50% off, they came to like 90% off. Shipping was free to with promo, so price of glasses and shipping was only $25! 

Here's the packaged that came by Purolator:










Came with case, lint free cloth, and a neat little tool with small screw driver. 










Well, here's my new glasses:










I would of worn them more today, but I've been feeling quite sick today and after a few minutes of wearing them, I was getting terrible vertigo and angular distortion. My optometrist warned me about it, but didn't think it would be that bad. It's just a side effect of correcting astigmatism. 

I can see really good with my right eye. I keep closing my left eye, then doing the before / after / before / after looking at text, and it really is incredible what a difference it makes. 

But wow.. If I put them on now and look at my iMac, it looks like my monitor isn't rectangle but like a parallelogram with the top left fading away in the distance and bottom right coming closer to me larger. It's really weird. After wearing them a half hour, when I take them off, I have the opposite effect, which is even weirder. 

It's just re-training my brain, but it is strange. I'm thinking novelty of glasses might wear off pretty. 

Still looking forward to getting my other set.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"But wow.. If I put them on now and look at my iMac, it looks like my monitor isn't rectangle but like a parallelogram with the top left fading away in the distance and bottom right coming closer to me larger. It's really weird. After wearing them a half hour, when I take them off, I have the opposite effect, which is even weirder. " I somewhat know what you are experiencing. I have a tri-focal lense in my left eye frame, and just a high precription lense in my left eye frame. Since my eye surgery for a detached retina in my left eye, I also see colors differently with my left and right eye.

Anyway, you look good in glasses. So, Excelsior, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

Yes they look great on you. I would suggest that you take them into your optometrist and get them checked to make sure they have the correct prescription. Or wait until you get your other glasses and see if the same thing happens.

John


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

If things look that weird, something is really wrong. Sounds to me like your prescription is way off, or the lens grinding went astray. There is no way that type of thing should happen.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> If things look that weird, something is really wrong. Sounds to me like your prescription is way off, or the lens grinding went astray. There is no way that type of thing should happen.


Not what I've been told. From what I've been old, *and read numerous places* this is a result of correcting astigmatism which I have. The brain has to re-wire after correction. 

It's amazing how much the brain plays a part in how what we see is interpreted. It's very evident in the fact that only after one day of wearing the glasses, if I take them off, the trapezoid or key-stoning effect of the monitor is almost worse now. After one day of my brain rewiring, my previous "reality" has changed already. 

I guess I'll see when my more expensive glasses come in.

I'm wishing maybe I wasn't so dutch cheep though and just got them from my actual optometrist so I could just keep going back and forth with more questions. Maybe in the end, that's what I'll have to do.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Your optometrist should be more interested in the health of your eyes than in selling you a pair of glasses. If you have real concerns, contact him/her.

I have an astigmatism too, and when I got my progressive lenses I went through quite an adjustment stage. Most of all it's important to wear the glasses positioned exactly where they are supposed to be on your nose. I have a bad habit of letting them slide down a bit, and that changes a lot of things. From your picture it looks like you're wearing them 'properly'.

I ended up getting two pairs of glasses, because the progressive lenses have a very specific 'centre point' that you MUST look through at all times. If you want to look at something, you have to turn your head and look through the centre focal point of the glasses, not just glance sideways. This is fine (for me) for driving and other 'outdoor' activities, but for working on my computer I needed something with a larger focus, because I don't just stare at a single spot - my vision is going all over the place as I prepare invoices - glancing from desk to computer screen.

The biggest part of my adjustment was learning to do the 'looking through the centre of the glasses' at all times. This might help with the dizziness. (My perception of objects is still a bit skewed - if I'm wearing my glasses my iPod has a definite 'angle' to it, and perfectly round objects have a slight 'wow' in them.)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Not what I've been told. From what I've been old, *and read numerous places* this is a result of correcting astigmatism which I have. The brain has to re-wire after correction.
> 
> It's amazing how much the brain plays a part in how what we see is interpreted. It's very evident in the fact that only after one day of wearing the glasses, if I take them off, the trapezoid or key-stoning effect of the monitor is almost worse now. After one day of my brain rewiring, my previous "reality" has changed already.
> 
> ...


I have very severe astigmatism and have had all my life and I have never experienced this with any pair of glasses I have ever worn.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> I have very severe astigmatism and have had all my life and I have never experienced this with any pair of glasses I have ever worn.


The fact you've had it your whole life is maybe why you haven't experienced the rewiring process as much?  I'm 40 and this is my first pair. 

Many others on the internet write about the same thing I'm going through. 

Perhaps it is the glasses, I'll look into it more.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

I didn't experience it until I got my progressive lenses.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You may want to avoid phrases like this:



ehMax said:


> I'm wishing maybe I wasn't so *dutch cheep *though and


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"I'm wishing maybe I wasn't so dutch cheep though and just got them from my actual optometrist so I could just keep going back and forth with more questions." Dutch cheap or "dutch cheep" [sic] can still get you reported to The Mayor and get you banned. Careful, mon ami.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

HowEver said:


> You may want to avoid phrases like this:


I'm dutch, I have a D-card.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> I'm dutch, I have a D-card.


I am a literacy educator, and "cheep" is still spelled "cheap" in that context. Keep that up and you shall receive a D on your report "card", being of Dutch heritage or not. Our mayor is very strict about hate mongering and spelling miscues. Paix, mon ami.

Of course, you could blame the spelling on the glasses.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

The Mayor makes typos, never spelling mistakes. 

A duthman can say he's cheap. You can't say TO a dutchman he's cheap, or use terms like Going Dutch etc...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> The Mayor makes typos, never spelling mistakes.
> 
> A duthman can say he's cheap. You can't say TO a dutchman he's cheap, or use terms like Going Dutch etc...


Well, a person from The Netherlands would not say that he or she was "cheep". I say go with blaming the glasses on distorting your vision and causing the typo.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Sending the glasses I got online back.  Eyes are not getting used to it. Just too much distortion. Will see how the other glasses I ordered work out.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ehMax said:


> Sending the glasses I got online back.  Eyes are not getting used to it. Just too much distortion. Will see how the other glasses I ordered work out.


Is there a picture? It will take a while for you to get use to them. If you are unsure just go back to your optometrist to take a look at them.


----------

